# Manpower ancillaries - should I junk them?



## sfstud33 (Sep 27, 2013)

I've been using MP stuff for the last year. Their adex, clomid, cialis and caber seem effective. 

But MP's aromasin seems bunk. I take 12.5 mg every day and I can feel my Bp rising due to runaway E. go back on adex and all is good. I had this last year when I bought in July  and I restocked this year and same thing....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 27, 2013)

how do you know your BP is up do to e2?


----------



## DF (Sep 27, 2013)

I've had nothing but good stuff from MP.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Sep 27, 2013)

Did you order recently? I had heard he got shut down. I placed an order with him ~4 months ago and never got my shit. I received an email saying I would be refunded my money, but that never happened either. Would agree he was GTG in the past, but I'd recommend spending your money elsewhere now.


----------



## 11Bravo (Sep 27, 2013)

I've never had issues with MP's aromasin but I would stay away from that site if I were you.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 27, 2013)

Good question. First time this happened i got blood tests and it showed E at 200. My BP went from 110/60 to 170/110 and i was constantly huffing and puffing. 

This time i've not had blood tests. I was using Adex, then about three weeks ago decided to switch to Aromasin and started noticing the exact same symptoms. I've switched back to Adex for now as i feel better on it. But i was hoping to switch to Aromasin to help optimize my bloodwork.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 27, 2013)

CptFKNplanet said:


> Did you order recently? I had heard he got shut down. I placed an order with him ~4 months ago and never got my shit. I received an email saying I would be refunded my money, but that never happened either. Would agree he was GTG in the past, but I'd recommend spending your money elsewhere now.



if you bought before the whole shit storm yea, your good.....but if it was a short while ago, they should be toal shit


----------



## Popeye (Sep 27, 2013)

Ive had problems with his cialis...have 9mg caps (pink caps) and have takin a few....absolutely nothing....tried same amount different company and Mrs Pops was hurtin

and aromasin.....had 25 mg caps (both pink and yellow) and at one point i was taking 4 a day and nips were not getting any better...E2 was still elevated well beyond what it should have been....Ive read that aromasin is not any more effective after a certain dose...25 or 50??? dont remember now....so I just assumed they were underdosed so I was taking 100 mg of MPs shit....still nothing

Ive only ordered from him the few months before whatever brought him down so I dont know if that has anything to do with why I got what I got


----------



## regular (Sep 27, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> I've been using MP stuff for the last year. Their adex, clomid, cialis and caber seem effective.
> 
> But *MP's aromasin seems bunk.* I take 12.5 mg every day and I can feel my Bp rising due to runaway E. go back on adex and all is good. I had this last year when I bought in July  and I restocked this year and same thing....



I used their exemestane for six months while using between 1.5g a 750mg test c and dbol. I had no gyno or bloating issues.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 27, 2013)

regular said:


> I used their exemestane for six months while using between 1.5g a 750mg test c and dbol. I had no gyno or bloating issues.



I guess it was a bit of a game of russian roulette when it comes to aromasin and recent orders. I've got the yellow caps and they seem to do nothing.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 27, 2013)

I can personally test your caps for you.....after my cycle


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 27, 2013)

MP had good aromasin but what goes up most come down


----------



## regular (Sep 27, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> I guess it was a bit of a game of russian roulette when it comes to aromasin and recent orders. I've got the yellow caps and they seem to do nothing.



Mine are red. I've seen mixed feedback on the yellow caps.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 27, 2013)

all mine are red too.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 28, 2013)

#TheMatrix said:


> all mine are red too.



I guess mine are yellow because they are anaemic.

Im going to order some Aromasin from the Online Pharmacies and see how good human grade is. Already ordered Cabaser, T4 and a few other things.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 28, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> I guess mine are yellow because they are anaemic.
> 
> Im going to order some Aromasin from the Online Pharmacies and see how good human grade is. Already ordered Cabaser, T4 and a few other things.



if thats how it goes.....then I should be good with the rest of my stash.  adex.stane.osta.
being anemic blows


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 28, 2013)

I got bloods on MP's aromasin from early 2013. Red caps. Bunk.


----------



## staxs (Oct 6, 2013)

I have used MP aromasin 12.5mg red caps with great success in the past. Recently this year not so much was using two 12.5mg caps a day and still had bloat and high BP. Switched to cemproducts adex at .5mg a day to knock down e2 and ended up crashing my e2 within a week. I would say you have placebo caps

Remember aromasin Half Life in men is alot shorter then females Believe aromasin was 9-12hr Half Life
adex was around 24-32 hrs I will try and find the study


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 6, 2013)

I had an issue with their stane (was bunk) prolly 6 mos ago. They did replace the order, to their credit, and the replacement order was effective (bloods proved this).


----------



## don draco (Oct 7, 2013)

Used MP stane and it worked beautifully.  The nolva & clomid also worked as intended..  Haven't had any issues with his products


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 14, 2013)

Everything I ever got from him was gtg including the aromasin. I can say that it didn't seem as strong as it shoulda been, but research aromasin never does to me.


----------



## boxing45 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have never had anything but quality stuff from MP. Love the pricing too 😁


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 7, 2013)

^^^ same here , but things change.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 7, 2013)

IMO bloods wont tell you the truth about your estrogen levels. I take only doc perscibed adex at .5mg ed and the last time I got my bloods checked my estrogen was at 457. Now if my estrogen was truly at 457 then I should have been seeing some significant signs and symptoms from that. I never got any swollen ankles/extremties, never had lumps form under my nips, never had soar or puffy nips, never had nothin. I spoke with a very close friend of mine who is also a doc and also does what we do and he shared the same opinion. Its like getting your lipids checked....its not accurate and for the most part its just a number. So basing your anti estrogen off of your blood work isnt entirely the best thing to do to prove that its bunk. However research chems (again IMO) are very untrustworthy. I dont even check my lipids anymore...whats the dam point? Even cardiologists are getting away from lipid blood tests to try and figure out if there is some kind of elevated risk of artery damage occuring. 

Right now I know I am taking pharmaceutical anti estrogen and there is no doubt that it is good so I base most of the estrogen levels off of what my body is telling me. Half of this game is learning how your body is reacting and listening to it. 

again these are strictly my opinions and not facts


----------

